# Trailer length



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

Does anyone who owns a 28 RSS ever wish they had the 25 RSS when it comes to getting into tight camp sites
We always camp in provincial parks
I am looking into purchasing this Saturday
Thanks I've learned so much in such a short time using this website


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

I own a 25RSS and want to trade up to a 28RSS. I do alot of provincial parks and I have never had a problem. They usually have some large sites. Up to 32 foot trailers.
E-mail me if you want to talk about the 25RSS.

Where are you making your purchase?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Snowman!

I love my 25RSS. I never wish I had a 28 when I back up either!


----------



## Wakeup1 (Mar 9, 2004)

what is a provincial park?


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Provincial Parks are Province run parks here in Canada. They would be the same as your state parks. Basically owned by the government. No seasonal sites, mostly very natural settings. No pools.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I would really hate to give up the four bunks. We camp mostly at state parks and have never had an issue with getting the TT into the site.


----------



## timeout (Feb 13, 2004)

I agree with CamperDC. Need the four bunks and added space. The only issue I have with backing up is that my navigator (wife) does yell STOP load enough!

So far we've been lucky, haven't hit anything or anybody...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Might I suggest either you and your navigator develope some hand signals, or invest in some walkie-talkies.









If you hit something while backing, it could get expensive.









Tim


----------



## timeout (Feb 13, 2004)

Agreed! As newbies, one of our early season goals was to work on our driver/navigator team skills. Talked about hand signals but hadn't thought of the walkie-talkies. Planned to buy some anyway, this just helps justify the purchase. Thanks!


----------



## camping_man (Feb 18, 2004)

We first looked at the 25RS and then made the mistake of looking at the 28RS-S and there was no going back to the 25RS. As far as towing, you will never know you have an extra 3 feet of trailer. With my Excursion and the trailer I nearly as long as a semi, and never really had a issue with backing into a spot, state park or private. In my opion if you buy the 25 you will always wish you would have gotten the 28 on one of those raining days where everyone is stuck inside, the extra room is great.
Mike


----------



## peter1 (Feb 17, 2004)

action 
Hi and welcome

I have been towing a 15-foot pop-up for about 3 years and have backed into some tight places. We now are the new owners of a 28bhs and we camped in it for the first time this past spring break. The first park was a breeze to back into. But when we arrived at the second it was very tight but with all the practice with the pop up I had no problem. Go find an abandon parking and practice and just remember be patient and go-slow. Good luck

Pete


----------

